# Seti@home



## PP Mguire (Jul 7, 2009)

Didnt know where to put this, but figured id ask here. Any of you guys do Seti@home?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 7, 2009)

I looked into it a little bit last summer. I then chose Folding@Home because we have alot of things to fix here on earth before we start reaching out to the stars.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 8, 2009)

True but you can look at it this way. Maybe the others out there have a way of fixing some of our modern problems? 

Other topic though, i like their client better. Its literally a one click deal where i dont have to do all this extra bull to run 2 GPUs on 1 PC. Wish F@H was this way =(


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 8, 2009)

Ran it for a while on my work pc at previous job. I agree, seemed to run pretty simply.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm seti!  Something about seti is just very cool. Can't wait to finish playing with my quad and get her crunching


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 8, 2009)

If you have any Cuda Nvidia GPUs they will run 20x faster. I put out about 50 units last night in like an hour of crunching. Now its telling me there are no projects available lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 8, 2009)

SETI runs on BOINC which is what WCG uses.  The TPU team isn't signed up for any SETI projects though.

I agree, we got far more important matters to attend to on Earth.  At this point, the less we know about what is out there, the better.  We have to "fix" Earth before we spend trillions on distant space exploration anyway.  That is, even if you find something with SETI, what good does it do? Those signals most likely originated millions of years ago--the civilization most likely would be dead or have moved on by the time you arrive.

In effect, it would answer the "are we alone" question but it really offers nothing useful.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 8, 2009)

i've been looking for their client since the day i started crunching, no luck.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2009)

Many of Earths problems are hireditary. Disease? Neverending battle there theres always going to be something. Polution? Solution: kill about 5 billion people. war/famin/droughts: Again, kill about 5 billion people.

So you see, if we don't attempt to branch out we never will.

Ignorance is also a human trait.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 8, 2009)

You don't need SETI to branch out.  You need a spaceship that can cover light years in a period of hours.  We are very, very far from that right now yet we face multiple imminent disasters in the next ten years (oil running out, solar maximum, infrastructure crumbling, financial collapse, economic collapse, etc.).  Technology (especially energy generation) needs to advance substantially (bare minimum of fusion power) before the topic is even worth discussing.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 8, 2009)

The technology is there but your government hides it. All these things people say we need to fix can be fixed by branching out and starting new worlds. 

Whether its useful or not can be turned around to the other folding clients as well so that point is moot.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 8, 2009)

And the conspiracy's begin....

I only do F@H. I feel that it's the only one i can contribute to wisely. I would crunch, but this is my main rig and is a server for the family. I would "SETI", but i'd rather help disease than send some nerd to confront an Alien.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 8, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> The technology is there but your government hides it. All these things people say we need to fix can be fixed by branching out and starting new worlds.


Most "government hides it" is proven to be false once the paper trails are cleared of confidence but, like any rumor, they take on their own life.


Mars is the closest we got and the six months it takes to get there right now presents too many problems we can't overcome yet (namely, transporting enough food and water); nevermind the nearest star which is some 5 light years away.  It would take an army of robots years to prepare Mars for human arrival at an astronomical cost no one is willing to pay especially when the only benefit of going there is to get people of Earth (there's little in the way value there--water being the most valuable commodity).




MoonPig said:


> And the conspiracy's begin....
> 
> I only do F@H. I feel that it's the only one i can contribute to wisely. I would crunch, but this is my main rig and is a server for the family. I would "SETI", but i'd rather help disease than send some nerd to confront an Alien.


Which might just eat him and find more tasty treats from where the nerd originated...

I have to assume that any species that has reached space are as vicious as we are.  They will look at everything, just as we do, through an "how do I benefit" lens.  There's craploads of water on this planet that, alone, is reason enough to extinct humans.  ET can stay away as far as I'm concerned.  We don't need another war with a race that has technology far superior to our own.


Let me put things in another perspective...

It took Earth 4.7 billion years to get where it is today.  It took humans millions of years to get to where we are today.  If there is another species out there that is on the same path we are, they most likely haven't existed long enough to make their planet an electromagnetic light bulb like we did and have it _exist_ long enough to reach Earth.  As such, the species could be there, right now, but we won't know about it for thousands, if not millions, of years longer.


In the end, I think it is overly optimistic to believe another species is running around being a saint to every lowly species they find.  That isn't realistic at all.  I mean, if we found a planet like Earth in a nearby star, we get there to discover there is a species much like our own but only evolved to the level of a chimp, how likely is it that we treat them like animals and steal all their oil?  I say pretty likely.

Humans are so selfish and I have to assume any species equal or greater than humans are at least equally selfish.


Anyway, enough banter/theorizing from me.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2009)

It takes somebody with a unshackled mind to see my point, but lets give it a go anyway. Currently, it can be argued humanity doesn't have the knowledge or resources to "fix" whats wrong in a timely manner. On the other hand while equally futile attempts are made to correct said problems, another half can take the equally futile attempt at talking to ET. Who knows, a wild long shot it may be, but if ET finds us theres the potential to share technology and remedy the problems on Earth.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 8, 2009)

Time for my point to make me hated.

I like this 'Global Warming'. I mean, if it heats the planet and give me a better summer, great. 

Also, the media seriously overtells things. Global Warming is ment to happen. It's the cause of the IceAge... We can't stop it, and we can hardly slow it. So why turn ourselves into tree eating, loin-cloth wearing Hippies when we can use up what we have left and have a good time!

Global Warming is just another excuses for donations and taxes.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2009)

Global Warming is caused by humans. If certain greenhouse gasses are not heavily cut down for the first time in 23 million years the icecaps will melt, and that won't be good at all.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Time for my point to make me hated.
> 
> I like this 'Global Warming'. I mean, if it heats the planet and give me a better summer, great.
> 
> ...



I agree, now bash me. All the media stuff is well overhyped about the end of the world. Christ if we believed everything they said the world would have been destroyed 30 odd times over by now.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 8, 2009)

Yea, there a new 'End of the World' theory every month. And global warming is just more bollocks. Everything gets hyped over for a week then forgotten about. 

I don't give a shit, because if i did - i'd of killed myself for thinking the world was gunna end.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2009)

I listen to documentaries not over hyped omg we are all gonna die media hype.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I listen to documentaries not over hyped omg we are all gonna die media hype.



I loved that mars documentry thing you posted the other day.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 8, 2009)

What documentary?


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> What documentary?



http://www.joost.com/272ijbn/t/The-Natural-Kingdom-Collection-Mars-on-Earth#id=272ijbn


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> It takes somebody with a unshackled mind to see my point, but lets give it a go anyway. Currently, it can be argued humanity doesn't have the knowledge or resources to "fix" whats wrong in a timely manner. On the other hand while equally futile attempts are made to correct said problems, another half can take the equally futile attempt at talking to ET. Who knows, a wild long shot it may be, but if ET finds us theres the potential to share technology and remedy the problems on Earth.


I like numbers so I'll stick 10% on ET helping us out, 20% on making humans slaves, and 70% wiping us out because we are viewed as not valuable to their needs and/or not controllable enough to be slaves.  90/10...and those percentages are not unrealistic knowing what we know.  I think I would rather hide for as long as possible, furthering our own technology and our own problems, and when an encounter happens, be as prepared to deal with it either way.  Put simply, don't go begging someone to help you out especially when you have nothing to offer in return.  I doubt aliens would have pity as we wouldn't have pity on them.




MoonPig said:


> I like this 'Global Warming'. I mean, if it heats the planet and give me a better summer, great.


I hope you don't live near a coast which 80%+ of the world does.  If current trends continue (no matter the cause) cities like New York City will have to be abandoned and the remnants serve as an artificial barrier to rising water levels.

The reason why coal, oil, and other fossil fuels are still in major use is because we have yet to find something better (nuclear--dangerous; wind--expensive, inadequate, and unreliable, solar--expensive and unreliable, natural gas--will run out pretty quick too, etc.).  The only way to fix global warming is to find something better that a) always works, b) can be started up and shutdown quickly, c) is plentiful, d) is portable, and e) is affordable.  You figure that out and market it properly, you'll be the world's first trillionaire.  The demand for such a technology is almost unfathomable.




MoonPig said:


> Yea, there a new 'End of the World' theory every month. And global warming is just more bollocks. Everything gets hyped over for a week then forgotten about.


Global warming would never end the world--it just means mass evacuations which is very, very hard on economies around the world.

Oil running out, on the other hand, could.  If tempers flare (very likely), WWIII could happen and, as we all know, WWIV will be fought with sticks and stones.

Only humans (using fusion weapons), an asteroid, the Sun becoming a red giant, or some extra terrestrial species attacking could "end the world."


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 9, 2009)

Global warming is BS. Its a natural occurrence and we cant stop it. We get hot, then we will get cold. When we start going into another ice age what are they gonna say then? Hell froze over? Our ACs are on to much? 

Lets face it, this world cant be fixed at all. There is to much greed and corruption that controls this planet so the only way we can fix anything is to move on and make something new. 

Perfect example. The prudes of Europe left to create the colonies and we became the world power in a few hundred years whereas over the pond had taken many thousands of years to do what we did in a few hundred. 

And we all know the government is hiding what they dont want us to know. Whats "proven" is planted by the government and they use the media to control the stupid public under them into thinking what they want them to think.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 9, 2009)

Let's get it back on topic or i'm locking it down.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 9, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Lets face it, this world cant be fixed at all. There is to much greed and corruption that controls this planet so the only way we can fix anything is to move on and make something new.


And corrupt that too. :shadedshu  If a city planner screws up a city, you don't send them to a bigger city to screw that up too.  No, you revoke his licence and fire him.  If our ambition to leave this planet is just to find another one and exhaust its resources like Earth, we are doing it for the wrong reasons.  We can't be good stewards of other planets until we are good stewards of Earth.




PP Mguire said:


> And we all know the government is hiding what they dont want us to know. Whats "proven" is planted by the government and they use the media to control the stupid public under them into thinking what they want them to think.


The government has little influence over the media--the Constitution forbids them from doing so.


----------

